# Accelerator Pedal



## oleask (12 mo ago)

Hi, 

I'm trying to find out how we can reuse the variable voltage output from an existing accelerator pedal to tell the motor controller to speed up, slow down, etc.

Is it as simple as wiring the existing drive-by-wire wire directly to the controller?

Sorry, I am new to this.

Many thanks.


----------



## zantar (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes, you can use it but voltage will be not 0-5 voltage.

Accelerator Pedal Position Sensors (APPS) (premierautotrade.com.au)


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

Could be. Depends on the car....


----------



## oleask (12 mo ago)

zantar said:


> Yes, you can use it but voltage will be not 0-5 voltage.
> 
> Accelerator Pedal Position Sensors (APPS) (premierautotrade.com.au)


Awesome link, thank you so much!


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

Could be also: depends on the controller, too. Iirc, some didn't like hall effect


----------



## reiderM (Dec 30, 2020)

Basically, it is that simple for most recent pedals.


----------

